# Framing over carpet



## EastKyFF (Mar 26, 2012)

We have a bonus room with a laundry space adjacent to it.  Because we're expecting a baby in August, we need to wall off the laundry area and convert the bonus room to the master bedroom, and make the old master bedroom into a nursery.

We have low-pile carpet, with padding, that spans both bonus and laundry.  We only need to frame about a four-foot wall running across the room and a four-foot wall perpendicular to that in order to separate the rooms.  

I would prefer not to cut the carpet, because I don't know a darn thing about adding tack strip in mid-floor like that and I'm afraid it will look crappy.  However, I don't know if framing on top of carpet would work.  Could the wall get squeaky?  Could it crack the mud joint at the ceiling?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2012)

If you ever have a water problem' you would have to remove the wall to dry it out. Cut out a strip 4" wide cut out another inch of underlay and if you don't want to work with tack strip, slip in a strip of plywood 1" by 1/4" and tack the carpet down thru the plywood.


----------



## EastKyFF (Mar 26, 2012)

I never thought about water.  With the laundry right there that would be a real possibility.  I wouldn't mind to add some tack strip, I just worry that the carpet might not cooperate as I try to put it back down.  But given the water issue, I think I better soldier on.  Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2012)

I would attempt to do it without pulling the carpet, just cut it out and add your strips from the cut out before you build the wall.


----------



## EastKyFF (Mar 26, 2012)

Right.  I didn't plan to pull the whole room of carpet, but I just wondered if it might stretch or do something stupid to me as I cut and hacked around.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2012)

There is no garrentee but I would try doing in place and see how it goes.


----------



## Snoonyb (Apr 4, 2012)

Cut the carpet 5" wide, the pad another 1-1/2" on either side, build the wall, install the drywall, set the tack strip against the pad, set the base holding it 1/2" above the floor, rent a "knee kicker" and strech the carpet tucking it under the base.


----------

